
Launch HN: SerpApi – Google Search Results API - hartator
https://serpapi.com
======
fiatjaf
Very nice. I wonder why haven't anyone build something like that before. Is it
against Google terms or something like that? Perhaps it's just too
complicated.

Also, I don't know what could be the use-cases.

~~~
hartator
It's complicated to do. We've to use proxies, and CAPTCHA solvers.

SerpApi use cases are rank monitoring (main one), but also other kind of
result monitoring, ML data collection (my personal use case was collecting
images for an AI project), Knowledge graph scrapping, etc.

------
hartator
We are just officially out of beta yesterday, and we're very excited by this
release. :)

I'll be around to answer questions!

